# What do you call ....



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 10, 2011)

What do you call a man who doesn't listen to his Doctor ?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
..
.
David Cameron


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 10, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> What do you call a man who doesn't listen to his Doctor ?
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Sorry Mcdonagh I don't understand ! I must of missed something ( I've had alot on my mind this week) sheena


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2011)

Pleased im not the only one who is baffled


----------



## Donald (Mar 11, 2011)

is it a spin doctor by any chance


----------



## Klocky (Mar 11, 2011)

Donald said:


> is it a spin doctor by any chance



You'll just have to lower the tone of your jokes Donaldhino, bit too highbrow this one for some


----------



## ypauly (Mar 11, 2011)

Klocky said:


> You'll just have to lower the tone of your jokes Donaldhino, bit too highbrow this one for some




Nah it was just a rubbish joke lol


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 11, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Nah it was just a rubbish joke lol



Thank you, thank you, you just made me laugh , ( and what a day I've had) best wishes Sheena


----------

